# Please convince me



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Go ahead and enter. Keep the mindset that you are just there to have fun and practice. If you mess up, you'll know what needs more work. If you don't - cool!

Besides, I think the 'bad' runs are more fun that the good ones - most of my bookmarked videos that I watch to cheer myself up are agility, IPO and obedience trial gone horribly and hilariously wrong. 

It's a great way to see exactly where the two of you are as far as training. Have someone videotape it so you can watch and learn , too.

Have a great time!!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

We used to do this at horse shows. Its called schooling. We would put our number on upside down to notify the judge that we weren't competing. It was a super experience for the horse to get used to the crowds and the speakers and all the hoopla and I could do things that were against competition rules like ride with a rein in each hand for better control. 

Always a big help and it prepared me and the horse for the real competition.

Relax and go for it, it will be fun!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

go for it. the "pros" have just told you it's worth the experience. enjoy!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Yep, go for it. Not just for Yuki, just as much for you. It will help you practice your handling skills .


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm with everyone else......just do it!!!! And have fun!!!
I like the suggestion of video taping it!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Yes, go ahead and give it a try. You know how we always say to give the dogs a bit of Rescue Remedy if they are nervous... well, I had a junior handler tell me that when she was nervous about going into the ring, she used Rescue Remedy herself and it made the butterflies leave her stomach!


----------



## Jility (Jul 6, 2011)

For what it is worth, we never enter a trial until our dogs are ready to compete at the Master level. The more ready you are, the less scary it is for you and the dog.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Charmed said:


> Yes, go ahead and give it a try. You know how we always say to give the dogs a bit of Rescue Remedy if they are nervous... well, I had a junior handler tell me that when she was nervous about going into the ring, she used Rescue Remedy herself and it made the butterflies leave her stomach!



I have a friend who uses Rescue Remedy at trials for herself. She was surprised when I said I give it to Lily and Peeves, so how's that for turning the rescue around?

Hind sight is always 20/20 so I think if you want to try it you should. I do know though that there are many who would tell you what Jility has said about being prepared for the highest level of competition.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

We were doing Master level courses in class before I entered Sugarfoot, BUT we still went through *many* "learning experiences" along the way, including ring stress and regression on start line stays and contacts. Sure, he was "ready" as far as his skills, but the only way to work through those things that require experience is to actually enter shows!

One thing I recommend is to start out by entering only FAST (an AKC class; forgive me if you don't compete AKC, but perhaps your trials have something similar). In FAST, you can do or not do pretty much whichever obstacles you wish (in Novice the "hard ones" aren't usually in the required Send Bonus), and it's pretty easy to qualify even without doing the weaves or the see-saw. Those ribbons will give you a boost of confidence, plus your dog (and you!) get ring experience in a fairly non-intimidating way.

Good luck!
--Q


----------

